# Which licence to get?



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

So im about to start a full racing season in a few months and im confused on which licence to get..? should i get an annual USAcycling membership? or the CBR membership?
im going to basically only race the crits here in southern cal (eldo, long beach, dominguez hills.. etc)
what do you guys get? both?


----------



## quatre24 (Mar 18, 2008)

If you focus on the races down there CBR license will be mostly fine. There are going to be nine CBR crits this year. If go to other races in the socal area USA cycling license will needed or no race. There are many crits in the Long Beach area (Downtown LB, Torrance, San Pedro, MBGP, etc.) that are under USA cycling. Another issue is cat upgardes, if you care about that. USA cycling sometimes dosent count CBR races for upgrading or not full points. CBR license is nice if your a master or a higher cat racer that does not care about cat upgrades. CBR may try new courses this year as well.


----------

